# Most-Detailed Photos to Date of Q7 from Audi AG Microsite



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

To help herald the launch of its first SUV, Audi has been sneaking pictures, videos and more of their new Q7 in an effort to get the word out on what promises to be one of the most sporting vehicles available in the luxury SUV segment.
* Full Story *


----------



## hover (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: Most-Detailed Photos to Date of Q7 from Audi AG Microsite ([email protected])*

you know, i really just don't like the way it looks, the way the rear slants down just a touch, don't care for it.


----------



## octick (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: Most-Detailed Photos to Date of Q7 from Audi AG Microsite (hoveraudi)*

Let's see what a body kit does to this behemoth.


----------



## pilotdan (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Most-Detailed Photos to Date of Q7 from Audi AG Microsite ([email protected])*

shame that in the cold light of days its not so pretty....


----------



## poorkid (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Most-Detailed Photos to Date of Q7 from Audi AG Microsite (pilotdan)*









hey......that's not too bad. I kinda like it...... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
any word as to whether or not this will come w/ a manual tranny?


----------

